# How I got my anxious loader to load with no stress



## Karen Leigh (Feb 13, 2020)

You did everything exactly right. You were calm which helped keep your horse calm. It's important to make the session as free of stress on both of you as possible. You have found your strength which is patience so remember to use it whenever you have a problem with your horse. (this works with people as well most times) Your horse is now really beginning to trust you to help him through a scary experience and you will find that if you continue on with the patience and positive reinforcement it will help you in the future with other scary things as well. Keep up the great work, sweetie!


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

That's great and as you have the side ramp that really helps with him as he doesn't feel so confined and knows he can walk in a right out again. Gives him confidence. Good job


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

WOW! that's terrific! you are becoming a real horsewoman. You should feel very proud. I never got things that good with X. He would load ok, but was not able to stay in without anxiety


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Karen Leigh said:


> You have found your strength which is patience so remember to use it whenever you have a problem with your horse. (this works with people as well most times)


This is really strange. In general I don't think I'm a very patient person. I wish I could be patient with my mother who has dementia. But I never had any patience with her. I wonder if I could learn. With Teddy, I feel like he's doing the best he can, so I am willing to cut him some slack.



tinyliny said:


> I never got things that good with X. He would load ok, but was not able to stay in without anxiety


Yes, our next thing is going to be staying in. One thing I didn't mention is that the last two times, he actually ate a cookie inside the trailer. Previously, he was so worried from being inside that he couldn't even eat a cookie in there, even though he loves them. So he may be relaxing a little bit about being inside. We might be able to build on that.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Don't feel bad. My mother can suck out of me even the tiniest amount of patience. It's uncanny..


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Never got Bandit past this stage:






Hope to buy a 3 horse trailer this spring....this one is used for storing hay and he can touch the front end with his nose while keeping his rear feet outside.

*Good job, @ACinATX ! *Don't think I'll have a problem with Bandit once I get a bigger trailer. 😒


----------



## ilovehorsrs (Dec 13, 2021)

For me, loading a horse into a trailer is probably the least favorite activity. SO much patience is needed here!! And since I am quite emotional, it is difficult for me, but I keep myself in hand! I am very glad that you have found your approach in this matter


----------



## Luna’s rider (Jan 23, 2021)

Happy for you!! This sounds magical - thanks for sharing. Very helpful too.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

You did EXACTLY RIGHT with him, go give yourself a "Good GURRRRRRL" and a cookie (or treat of your choice). I guess I'm weird, I LOVE training horses to load on the trailer. Once they get good at it, they're good for life, barring any life changing accidents. Staying calm, no pressure, no punishment, no fuss, just patience and treats and praise. 

It's not a loading problem, it's a leading problem. What you showed him, that bolstered his confidence HUGELY, is that you ARE the leader and he can trust your decision making ability. Once that clicks in his brain, then he stands for a count of 3, then a count of 10, 20, 30 and doesn't have a melt down, then you close up the trailer for 1 minute, then 2, then 3, then 5. Then you haul him around the block, but don't worry about that until spring on a nice dry sunny day. Baby steps, for both of you.


----------

